# استفسار عن ::مهام وظيفة service advisor ؟؟



## omerosman (30 يناير 2010)

مهام وظيفة service adviser فى شركات السيارات واسال عن اهم المهارات المطلوبة؟؟؟ ومشكورييييييييين:28:


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (31 يناير 2010)

omerosman قال:


> مهام وظيفة service adviser فى شركات السيارات واسال عن اهم المهارات المطلوبة؟؟؟ ومشكورييييييييين:28:


 
The duties of a service advisor include: 
واجبات ومهام مشرف الإستقبال في ورش لإصلاح السيارات

Greeting customers, scheduling service appointments, and receiving vehicle information. 
إستقبال الزبائن وتحيتهم ، جدولة مواعيد الصيانة،وأخذ معلومات السيارة (العداد، كشف على السيارة خارجيا ..صدمة ..حكة ، التأكد من وجود العدد والإطار الإحتياطي ..التأكد من عدم وجود حاجات شخصية داخل السيارة....)
Listening to customer requests and clearly explaining information on the repair order. 
الإستماع إلى شكوى العميل وطلباته.. وإعطاء الزبون كافة الإيضاحات بما يتعلق بالإصلاحات الموجودة في نموذج امر العمل.
Referring the technician to the customer and/or test-driving the vehicle to confirm source(s) of service repairs. 
Estimating the cost and time needed to do the repair, taking into account the customer’s schedule. 
Handling customer complaints and maintaining high customer satisfaction standards. 
Periodically checks on the progress of the vehicle during servicing and contacting the customer when technicians discover additional problems. 
Receiving customer approval to do additional work and explaining the work performed and the charges being billed. 
Any other duties as required for the position. 
Requirements المتطلبات

Excellent customer service skills. 
Must have and maintain a valid Driver's License and good driving record 
Previous experience as a service advisor a must 
Ability to multi-task and work in a fast-paced atmosphere. 
General business knowledge, experience and/or training is preferred. 
Strong record of customer service success preferred. 
Superior communication and customer service skills. 
Excellent follow-through skills. 
Understanding of manufacturer’s specifications. 
Ability to maintain a positive, can-do attitude. 
Verifiable outstanding CSI scores. 
Professional telephone skills. 
A clear understanding of the importance of timely follow-up. 
Possess a working knowledge of warranty agreements



الأخ عمر عثمان 
قمت بكتابة بندين باللغة العربة (ترجمة)
أرجو إستكمال الباقي وتزويدنا به لاحقا..​ 
وفقك الله.​


----------



## omerosman (2 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا يا دكتور..*

 بالنسبة للمؤهل الاكاديمى المطلوب لهذه الوظيفة دبلوم او بكالريوس


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (2 فبراير 2010)

omerosman قال:


> بالنسبة للمؤهل الاكاديمى المطلوب لهذه الوظيفة دبلوم او بكالريوس


 
دبلوم سنتين بعد الثانوية 
خريج من كلية تقنية متوسطة كحد أدنى ..
من قسم تقنية سيارات.​


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (2 أبريل 2010)

شكرآ للاستاذ الدكتور محمد على هذا التوضيح الجميل 0


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (17 يوليو 2010)

للرفع ...........


----------

